# Maggie and her bestest friend!!



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

This is maggie with her best friend Eszti (my sister's Hungarian Vizsla - hence the odd name, it means 'Star' in Hungarian) 

Make sure you scroll to the bottom to see what they were both staring at 























































And this is what they were so focused on!!!  One of my kitties - Mitten!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

:001_wub: aww shes all grown up  hes lush aswell, look at those eyes...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, they are both gorgeous dogs.
Looks like a slightly paranoid kitty though!!LOL


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw they are bootiful hun
xx


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

he he, thanks guys! 

nah, kitty is fine - she is giving them a staring competition! the cats were pretty young still when we got mags, so they are used to her boisterous ways and they actually play now! lol 

she is probably thinking about how she can scale round the room without them noticing and jump on their heads!! ha ha


----------



## k9lover (Feb 22, 2010)

Aw, they're both stunning, with such cute expressions!!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

What a beautiful pair of doglets :001_wub:

Mitten is lovely too 
Did puddy-cat win the staring competition?


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

lemmsy said:


> Did puddy-cat win the staring competition?


he he, yeah she always wins!!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> This is maggie with her best friend Eszti (my sister's Hungarian Vizsla - hence the odd name, it means 'Star' in Hungarian)
> 
> Make sure you scroll to the bottom to see what they were both staring at
> 
> ...


Strange I know someone that lives near me with a Visla called Eszti .


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Strange I know someone that lives near me with a Visla called Eszti .


Thats a coincidence cos Vizsla's dont seem to be that common and to know one with the name Eszti is even more so!! freaky...


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

They are both gorgeous!!!! But especially Maggie!! :blush:


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Becki&Daisy said:


> They are both gorgeous!!!! But especially Maggie!! :blush:


 thank you


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

gorgeous dogs!!X


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

they are lovely and what intese looks they have.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks guys - i think maggie was teaching everyone to practice the collie 'eye'


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

im not a collie fan but i would have ur maggie without a doubt. She is the most beautifull collie i have seen :001_tt1:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

they are both so stunning - especially maggie... her coat is a lovely colour and her eyes are stunning


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

awww, thank you. thats nice of you to say Natik, esp not being a collie-fan


----------

